# Bolens 1402 users manual?



## stacey11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I managed to roll my Bolens 1402 this weekend and lost most of the oil. I inherited the tractor with my new house, but no manual. What kind of oil does it take? What kind? Is there something else I should do (besides waiting overnight) after uprighting the tractor before attempting to start it after filling the oil pan?

Thanks


----------

